# تعريب برنامج artcam



## خالد الاقرع (27 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوتي بالله تم تعريب برنامج artcam من اخوكم بالله خالد الاقرع
بتاريخ 27/4/2011
طبعا البرنامج غني عن التعريف ولذلك اضع لكم صور البرنامج بعد التعريب
والذي يرغب بالتعريب يبعث لي رسالة على الخاص
ويحصل عليه
تحياتي لكم


















​


----------



## sidahmed213 (28 أبريل 2011)

عمل كبير و رائع أخي و سأجربه إن شاء الله


----------



## cadnet (28 أبريل 2011)

اتمنى لك التقدم والازدها في عملك


----------



## ali hedi (29 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
رائع أخي bon courage


----------



## خالد الاقرع (29 أبريل 2011)

sidahmed213 قال:


> عمل كبير و رائع أخي و سأجربه إن شاء الله



حياك الله اخي نورت


----------



## خالد الاقرع (29 أبريل 2011)

cadnet قال:


> اتمنى لك التقدم والازدها في عملك




بارك الله فيك يا غالي


----------



## خالد الاقرع (29 أبريل 2011)

ali hedi قال:


> السلام عليكم
> رائع أخي bon courage



نورت الموضوع يا غالي


----------



## ksaid (29 أبريل 2011)

الله يبارك لك و يزيدك من الاشتهاد


----------



## خالد الاقرع (30 أبريل 2011)

ksaid قال:


> الله يبارك لك و يزيدك من الاشتهاد



بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## waredf (30 أبريل 2011)

مشكور


----------



## خالد الاقرع (30 أبريل 2011)

waredf قال:


> مشكور




حياك الله اخي


----------



## حسام سى ان سى (1 مايو 2011)

_الله يحميك وينور عليك_


----------



## خالد الاقرع (1 مايو 2011)

حسام سى ان سى قال:


> _الله يحميك وينور عليك_



الله يبارك فيك يا غالي


----------



## yousefarfat (2 مايو 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية عمل رائع 
كيف نستطيع الحصول على البرنامج


----------



## خالد الاقرع (2 مايو 2011)

yousefarfat قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية عمل رائع
> كيف نستطيع الحصول على البرنامج



اهلا اخي 
تم ارسال المطلوب برسالة خاصة لك


----------



## مشتاق الصراف (2 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخي على هذا المجهود
هل من الممكن تعريب برنامج edgecam
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (2 مايو 2011)

الله يبارك لك اخى ياريت تبعت لى التعريب


----------



## خالد الاقرع (2 مايو 2011)

مشتاق الصراف قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك اخي على هذا المجهود
> هل من الممكن تعريب برنامج edgecam
> مع الشكر الجزيل



حياك الله 
سوف احاول ان شاء الله


----------



## خالد الاقرع (2 مايو 2011)

mohmed.alex2009 قال:


> الله يبارك لك اخى ياريت تبعت لى التعريب



حياك الله اخي


----------



## سفيان عبد الحميد (3 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي خالد هذا ما نحتاجه فعلا


----------



## خالد الاقرع (3 مايو 2011)

سفيان عبد الحميد قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي خالد هذا ما نحتاجه فعلا



حياك الله اخي 
القادم افضل ان شاء الله


----------



## رائد محمودي (8 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي أمثالك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## الزير911 (10 مايو 2011)

مشششششكور على جهودكم


----------



## خالد الاقرع (11 مايو 2011)

الزير911 قال:


> مشششششكور على جهودكم





رائد محمودي قال:


> بارك الله فيك وفي أمثالك يا اخي الكريم



حياكم الله اخوتي


----------



## mahamad kalefa (14 مايو 2011)

ألف شكر


----------



## khalil -graph (17 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز*


----------



## رائد محمودي (23 مايو 2011)

اتمنى لك التقدم والازدهار


----------



## hozen (29 مايو 2011)

اظن لو رفعت هذا العمل لكان انفع للجميع واجرك عند الله خيرا من مشكور وخلافه


----------



## خالد الاقرع (29 مايو 2011)

mahamad kalefa قال:


> ألف شكر



حياك الله اخي


khalil -graph قال:


> *بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز*


حياك الله اخي


رائد محمودي قال:


> اتمنى لك التقدم والازدهار


حياك الله اخي


hozen قال:


> اظن لو رفعت هذا العمل لكان انفع للجميع واجرك عند الله خيرا من مشكور وخلافه


كلامك صحيح


----------



## خالد الاقرع (29 مايو 2011)

تفضلو اخوتي
ارجو من الاخوة المشرفين تعديل المشاركة الاولى
ووضع هذه المشاركة بدل الرسائل الخاصة

http://www.mediafire.com/?948qpjyoo0t5b5p
نسخة 2008
يجب نسخ جميع ما في الملف الى ملف Exec
وبعدها الى ملف Language
والصق
ومبروك عليك التعريب

C:\Program Files\ArtCAM 2008\Exec\Language\en​


----------



## samer0fun (13 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر و اتمنى لك التقدم والازدها في عملك


----------



## tyson (4 يوليو 2011)

ليش رسالة خاصة اكرم العرب الاردنيين


----------



## خالد الاقرع (5 يوليو 2011)

tyson قال:


> ليش رسالة خاصة اكرم العرب الاردنيين



اخي لقد وضعت التعريب مع الشرح بالصفحة 3


----------



## saad jf (12 يوليو 2011)

عزىزى فين الموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## saad jf (12 يوليو 2011)

فين تعريب الأرت كام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أكون شاكر جدا لو تكرمت ونزلته لو ما يكونش فيه أى مشكلة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## خالد الاقرع (15 يوليو 2011)

saad jf قال:


> فين تعريب الأرت كام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> أكون شاكر جدا لو تكرمت ونزلته لو ما يكونش فيه أى مشكلة ولك جزيل الشكر



*
http://www.mediafire.com/?948qpjyoo0t5b5p
نسخة 2008
يجب نسخ جميع ما في الملف الى ملف Exec
وبعدها الى ملف Language
والصق
ومبروك عليك التعريب

C:\Program Files\ArtCAM 2008\Exec\Language\en*


----------



## freedomnum (8 أغسطس 2011)

والله تسلم ايديكواوفعلا انا محتاج وغيرى كتير لدورس وتعليم في البرنامج ده وياريت ترسله لى وهل ينفع مع artcam 2010 وشكرا


----------



## samire (14 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم يا اخ خالد لن اقول لك الا بارك الله فيك ونفع بك على مابدلت من مجهود يستحق شكر صاحبه والدعاء له


----------



## allam_1988 (18 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الحسـن (25 أغسطس 2011)

ارجو الاستفسار عن شيء هل هو باتش يرفق للبرنامج لتعريبه ام برنامنج كامل معرب ؟ ولكم جزيل الشكر 
للاسف غير مستوفى لشروط استخدام الرسائل الخاصة فان امكن ارسال على [email protected]


----------



## alilo8787 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيك اخي 
ممكن تعطيني التعريب 
[email protected]


----------



## ahmednos (10 سبتمبر 2011)

sidahmed213 قال:


> عمل كبير و رائع أخي و سأجربه إن شاء الله



...................


----------



## simsim25589 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

كيف احصل على البرنامج


----------



## simsim25589 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

:5:


----------



## bilino (8 نوفمبر 2011)

good


----------



## alilo8787 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي خالد ممكن ترسل لي التعريب [email protected]


----------



## خالد الاقرع (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*تفضلو اخوتي
ارجو من الاخوة المشرفين تعديل المشاركة الاولى
ووضع هذه المشاركة بدل الرسائل الخاصة

http://www.mediafire.com/?948qpjyoo0t5b5p
نسخة 2008
يجب نسخ جميع ما في الملف الى ملف Exec
وبعدها الى ملف Language
والصق
ومبروك عليك التعريب

C:\Program Files\ArtCAM 2008\Exec\Language\en*​


----------



## opmm6_ta (12 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً استاذ خالد


----------



## mmmaged2002 (24 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخرى الكريم


----------



## خالد الاقرع (24 يناير 2012)

opmm6_ta قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً استاذ خالد





mmmaged2002 قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخرى الكريم




حياكم الله اخوتي


----------



## asmk8 (8 فبراير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=260743&page=2#ixzz1lpvV65Uf


*الله يعطيك العافية عمل رائع 
اي اصدار تم تعريبه*
*كيف نستطيع الحصول على البرنامج*​


----------



## خالد الاقرع (9 فبراير 2012)

asmk8 قال:


> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=260743&page=2#ixzz1lpvv65uf
> 
> 
> *الله يعطيك العافية عمل رائع
> ...



اهلا اخي النسخة المعربة هي 2008


----------



## michael_algamal (13 فبراير 2012)

اخى خالد شكرا لمجهودك الرائع 
هل استطيع الحصول على نسخه من برنامج ارت كام


----------



## eymen1 (13 أبريل 2012)

اتمنى لك التقدم والازدها في عملك​


----------



## hamzav8 (1 مايو 2012)

من أين أحمل ؟؟


----------



## خالد الاقرع (1 مايو 2012)

hamzav8 قال:


> من أين أحمل ؟؟



تفضل هنا 
سوف تجد كل ما تريد 
هذا موقعي 

http://www.cncarabs.com/vb


----------



## حسن-12 (16 مايو 2012)

ممتاز أخي خالد المزيد من التألق فعلا البرنامج اروع ما يكون بكم


----------



## خالد الاقرع (16 مايو 2012)

نورت اخي حسن


----------



## aakmal (21 مايو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## البشائر 2010 (25 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وفي أهلك


----------



## القناص2008 (28 يونيو 2012)

يتم التجريب .............


----------



## mr_medoo (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*يتم التجريب .............*​


----------



## جمال العرب (12 سبتمبر 2012)

شي ممتاز وشكرا لجهودك


----------



## said morocco (16 سبتمبر 2012)

salam 
,i need some body to give me training for 3d artcam for cnc machine 
i am in morocco ;my email is:********************


----------



## M.eid1959 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

السيد خالد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله انا عضو جديد ارجو منك ان تساعدني في التعلم على برنامج ارت كام وذلك بارسال التعريب كاملا ومفصلا جزاك الله كل خير

مع تحيات ابو عماد


----------



## M.eid1959 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

نسيت ان اعطيك الايميل
*******************
ولك جزيل الشكر

الإيميل ارسله على الخاص من فضلك


----------



## waeldel (22 أبريل 2013)

بعد التعريب عند فتح البرنامج يعطى هذه الرسالة نرجو الإفادة من أهل الخبره


----------



## waeldel (24 أبريل 2013)

عند تشغيل البرنامج بعد التعريب تظهر رسالة


----------



## aeehm (29 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 
تحياتي لك اخي خالد 
عرفت انك عملت تعريب لبرنامج artcam
اكون شاكرا لك لو ارسلت لي البرنامج 
اخوك علاء الطائي من العراق


----------



## aeehm (29 أبريل 2013)

نسيت اعطيك الاميل ---(*************** )شكرا لك والله يكتبلك النجاح

فضلا ارسل ايميلك له على رسالة خاصه فالملتقى لا يسمح بوضع وسائل الاتصال الشخصيه على العام


----------

